# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Avviso di liquidazione imposte per usucapione

## diego79na

Salve e tanti auguri a tutti! Colgo l'occasione per porvi un quesito, in caso di sentenza che accerta l'acquisto della proprietà mediante usucapione, la responsabilità per la liquidazione delle imposte (registro, ipotecaria e catastale) ricade su entrambe le parti? Ad un caro amico, è giunta una  comunicazione dell'Agenzia delle Entrate, suppongo sia un avviso di accertamento,  intestata a se stesso e a colui che ha ottenuto la sentenza che ha accertato l'usucapione relavita alla liquidazione delle imposte. Ora questo amico ha presentato legalmente opposizione alla sentenza di usucapione. Nel Frattempo però è giunta questa comunicazione dell'Agenzia delle Entrate che fa riferimento alla responsabilità solidale per la liquidazione delle imposte spettanti. Fermo restando che per me è inconcepibile che l'Amministrazione Finanziaria possa richiedere il pagamento anche chi ha subito l'usucapione, come può tutelarsi questo amico??? Presentando Autotutela? 
Grazie :Confused:

----------


## paolab

Attenzione, se gli è stato notificato un avviso di accertamento devi fare attenzione a non far decorrere i termini per il ricorso. Fare solo un'istanza di autotutela potrebbe non servire a nulla... Meglio approfondire bene la questione e valutare se presentare ricorso

----------


## diego79na

è una situazione alquanto complicata.....tu quindi ritieni che qualora trattasi di vero e proprio accertamento l'unico mezzo è quello di presentare ricorso alla tributaria??? io non capisco perchè in questa fattispecie deve essere fatto riferimento a questo principio di responsabilità solidale per il pagamento delle imposte. Non solo con l'usucapione subisco vengo privato della proprietà ma addirittura poi sono resposansibile in solido con il nuovo proprietario per la liquidazione delle imposte spettanti???

----------


## nadir

Io credo che non si tratti di avviso di accertamento ma solo di avviso di liquidazione imposte catastali, per l' avvenuta registrazione della sentenza di usucapione.
Nei casi di liquidazione si deve pagare anche se si è proposto impugnazione ed alla fine se la sentenza è ribaltata chiedere rimborso.
In un caso simile a noi capitato hanno pagato i due attori vincitori.

----------


## roby

Diego79, dal tuo messaggio non si capisce bene cosa e' stato notificato, ma in effetti qualunque cosa sia devi stare attento a non far decadere i termini per l'opposizione altrimenti, dopo, non potrai più fare nulla per fare valere i tuoi diritti...

----------

